# maltese and collars?



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Does anyone use collars on their fluffbutts? I never have. I stick to harnesses. I keep finding beautiful collar and leash sets, but never harness/leash sets. I was wondering if it's doable? I have always worried about the delicate trachea.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Can't stand harnesses...if you train your dog not to pull on the leash a collar is fine.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I use a collar or a show lead. Sophie never pulls and I take the collar off in the house and always take it off before putting her in the crate.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cassie is fine with a collar. She also doesn't pull. Bogie on the other hand has a very sensitive trachea, and I only use harnesses on him. The slightest pull will set him to coughing. I have some very cute harness and leash sets. Check out some of the SM vendors.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I use both. I use collars to attach all of their identification tags onto and they wear them every time we go out. I use a harness to walk them. I have the step in harnesses and so they can wear the collar and harness at the same time


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie wears a collar with her ID all the time. I use a show lead or a flexi-leash for walks. I have found one small matt on her neck from the collar, in 6 months. She doesn't cough or choke with it.

I saw a velvet collar and leash set on a Poodle web site that she will be getting for her Bday or Santa may bring it!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think it's all about personal preference if your dog doesn't pull. Personally, I prefer a harness vest (my dog doesn't pull either)...but sadly most of the ones I see, aren't really my taste...I wish there were more choices available that were more classic looking rather than being covered with add-ons or just juvenile looking.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

iheartbisou said:


> I think it's all about personal preference if your dog doesn't pull. Personally, I prefer a harness vest (my dog doesn't pull either)...but sadly most of the ones I see, aren't really my taste...I wish there were more choices available that were more classic looking rather than being covered with add-ons or just juvenile looking.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree completely. I really don't like the selections available. I would prefer something classic and sophisticated.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I think I'll go with the gentle leader to train my girls not to pull and try to switch over to collars.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have never used a collar with my malt and never will. 
I use the "buddy belt" . It's pink leather, comfortable and durable.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I use a harness as Aolani pulls. But I also use the comfort trainer and with that he doesn't pull. I don't use the comfort trainer all the time as I am trying to teach him to not pull without it as well.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I use both. I use *collars to attach all of their identification tags onto* and they wear them every time we go out. I use *a harness to walk them.*


exactly the same with my malts, except that I keep their collars on also when we are inside.

Kat


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I use both. I've learned under what circumstances she's going to pull and when she won't so I choose accordingly. Bella wears collars around the house quite often to accessorize.


----------

